# Surf Terminology and Landmarks



## tgaines (Dec 31, 2007)

I have never waded the surf before. I have read about it and wasn't sure about bars and guts. i made this photo based on what I think I understand. can anyone tell me if this is correct?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Not really. I am not an expert, but I suggest you to wade into water. Unless tide is really low or really high your experience should be smth like:
- 5 yards -- first gut, goes down to knee-deep
- 10 yards -- first bar, slightly less than knee
- 15-20 yards -- second gut, chest-deep
- 25-30 yards -- second bar, waist-deep
- 50-70 yards -- third gut, likely above your head
- 75-85 yards -- third bar, neck-deep

Depending on conditions (wind/etc), location (e.g. close to long jetty) and current you could have only two or more than four bars (and distance between them will vary). Also when surf is quiet -- it makes bars/guts less prominent with time.

When you are in the water -- check where waves break in relation to gut position (usually they end up breaking on top of deepest portion of a gut, right after bar ends).

Surf is not uniform -- it has drains and washouts, where water (pushed to beach by wind and rolling waves) finds a way back (and digs deeper guts going perpendicular to bars). Find pictures of them on internet -- this is your primary target for fishing.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I am an expert, so I will keep it simple. Just go for it but don't just Wade through the fish, before you get your feet wet cast out right at the waters edge. The first cut when the tide is high can and will hold the biggest fish. A lot of people just wade till they are in waste deep water and start catching 15" trout or rat reds and don't even realize they waded right through 30" trout feeding in the first cut.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

This^^^^


----------



## tgaines (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

tgaines said:


> Awesome, thanks for the help guys!


Also remember, there are stingrays in the surf and they are typically larger than the ones in the bay so shuffle your feet (drag your steps). I would be more concerned about stingrays than sharks. I have been wading in the surf for at least forty years and the only time we had to call an ambulance was when my buddy got hit by a big stingray in the top of his foot. He would wear heavy leather Caterpillar work boots to wade fish in and the barb went in through the top of his boot, through his foot, through the soul of the boot and out the bottom, then it pulled completely back out, not breaking off the barb (this was a large stingray and the barb is made to go in one way). It left his foot like Jesus Christ and got really infected. Not very many doctors know how to treat a stingray wound and he almost lost his foot. A doctor at UTMB in Galveston, after at least a month at another hospital with infection specialist, finally was able to help him get better and save his foot. Shuffle your feet in salt water.


----------



## Andy777 (Aug 11, 2015)

From your photo it looks like you have the right idea... or for $346 you can get this from Amazon.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Crusader, I agree with your nomenclature, but there are many who do not. Here's an old thread with lots of arguing, and lots of humor...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=364363


----------

